# Navarre Pier



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

Fished Navarre pier yesterday for a couple hours and a bunch of cobia were seen and a few caught. As for the two small ones caught where they were attempted to be gaffed or even gaffed it is BS....
People were stating to them they were too small to gaff and net them and they go against what people said. First one attempted to be gaffed which was the smaller of the two and they hit it and it came unhooked..YES!!!
The second wasnt so lucky. They had a deep stick into the stomach area and pulled it up to find out it was only 32" in length. DEAD FISH NOW!!!
Why in the hell do people do this and not use common sense. I guess its the younger generation that are in a mind set to kill everything even if they can't keep it.

Sorry for the rant but its a bunch of #*@&......


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Ya, Ive seen a few small sharks get killed. When in doubt its best to let them go. Were any pomps kings or spanish being caught? Water murky or clear? Was the surf rough?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Some of my most fond fishing memories are from standing on one of several of the Gulf Piers in our area from Panama City to Pensacola. As a kid I grew very very fond of sight fishing from the Pier in Panama City Florida. Some of the Greatest Anglers I have ever met or fished with were some of the guys that tutered me as I learned to sight fish on those piers. 

I still love to fish from our gulf piers and do as often as I can, but I haven't been to the end or "T" as we used to call it, on any of the Gulf Piers in a very long time. I have the tendency to stay closer to the beach and look for Pompano don't have the desire to get in the crowd at the Deep End. It's just not the same as it used to be years ago. 



.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

I used to stay on the pier as often as possible since 1975. There has to be a code and it must be enforced. These people with vulgar mouths, lack of respect and safety, and wasteful blatant law violations need to be Banned from the pier. Simple as that.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

navkingfisher said:


> I used to stay on the pier as often as possible since 1975. There has to be a code and it must be enforced. These people with vulgar mouths, lack of respect and safety, and wasteful blatant law violations need to be Banned from the pier. Simple as that.


 A BIGGG 2ND. on that. Only takes a couple to ruin it for everyone.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Last time we went to navarre pier they were going to gaff a BULL RED just for a picture, i ended up netting it for them and lowering it back down to be released as safe as possible, about 30 minutes later i heard a big splash looked down to see another Bull Red floating off. Looked over at my buddy and could see the steam boiling from his ears, looked over at my son told him thats rediculous he agreed and we all left before the $hit hit the fan. havent been back since


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Why doesnt someone call a GW? Just wondering, how that works when you kill A too small of a fish or B its out of slot, you just discard it? Id much rather see a fish that has been killed get eaten then tossed back.


----------



## Rebel_Gator (Apr 29, 2012)

I hate it when people bring up catfish and rays and leave them layin out cause they are to scared to touch it and throw it back in, and i once heard someone say kill rays before you handle it...


----------



## TomH (Mar 31, 2008)

they need to be educated


----------



## stumblefish (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree with you pirate and navking. I know I'm not a local but I spent 3 days on the pier in Pensacola last month and there was a lot of knuckle heads there. Don't get me wrong I met many very nice people as well. I had some great conversations with lots of people who shared knowledge tackle and bait with me and I with them as well. But most of them told me to watch my stuff and my surroundings. I witnessed a fight at the end of the pier and some very loud and uncalled for language on many occasions. The worst being when one guy lost a nice cobia, and I know the pain involved with that kind of thing, but you would have thought someone had just killed his mother the way he reacted. I'm not exaggerating 5 mins of non stop, extremely loud swear words came out of him with kids and families everywhere. Not cool at all! It is a shame such a nice pier in a beautiful place and the management allows that to go on and that is exactly who is at fault. I will not go fishing there next time, it was my best option on this trip so I endured it. that is my 2 cents.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

It happens anywhere u go. People not used to pier fishing comeout there trying to gaff illeagle fish, raising hell, Etc. Its not the regulars that act that way, its a few in general. They make us all look bad. I have to put 1 in general on knotice everytime I go out there. He doesnt understand how loud he is because he's hard or hearing. I tell him there's women & children out here. He understands once his rant is done. No one will gaff an illeagle ling around me. A 33 " ling should be netted. Dont splash a redfish back in at 28' off the water. No fish really if u want it to live. Drop it back down in the same net u brought it up in. Piers are the worse on the weekends. To many weekend warriors & googlers. Google'ers are people who just come out there, Sit or stand there staring at you all day. Watching your every move listening to every thing u say. Go somewhere else & stare all day.:shifty: I ask them where are they from? Maybe 1 day I can come up there , find u fishing & just stare all day at you watching your every move. Some get the point.


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

$5000.00 WILL make people go crazy...


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I remenber a few years back a guy asked another to gaff a bull red. We warned both of them not to do it that it was way over. Did it anyways, threw him in the cooler. So we call fwc, guess the guy dumped the red in his truck and headed back to the pier. When fwc came on the pier he had the nerve to tell them that he had been catfishing. Of course they wanted to look in his truck, I'm sure it didn't end well for him. People are just dumb. Not to mention there are plenty on pier nets around most of the time, why even risk it??


----------

